# Spain just got a whole lot safer.....



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Reported locally......

......."A thief who mugged his victims with a Yorkshire terrier by his side has been arrested by police in Almeria.

Police are now investigating whether the thief, accused of using the pint-sized pooch as an accomplice, may have been involved in a string of other offences........" 

There was no picture of the human posted but there was one of the pooch....... looked a real villan 8O 

..


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you a Yorkie now Ray ???

Loddy :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you saying all Yorkshire Terriers look like real villians?

The one pictured in www.theolivepress.es was not the Thief's dog!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

How did they know it was a Yorkshire terrier?

I heard it was wearing a ski mask.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No it wasn't one of mine Ray honest :lol:



Jacquie


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

mine neither honest, unless sox were involved !!!!


----------

